# Curfew



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Any talk about one being enacted again. News?


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Oi!

Don't do that.

That's how stupid rumours start.

If you can't afford the rest of us the courtesy of a proper thread title, you could at least have bothered to stick a question mark on the end.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> Oi!
> 
> Don't do that.
> 
> ...


The TOPIC is about a Curfew - My post contained my question! There was no need for your sarcastic comment.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Actually this forum has a wonderful feature which I just found. The Ignore User feature. It actually REMOVES all post from anyone you put on it. :clap2::clap2:


What a beautiful irony. Thank you for that excellent tip.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

...


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Like busses.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

like whinging poms


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Now, the topic is a curfew, can you respect that please?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was a simple question.. If I was going on holiday I would want to know if they were talking about one coming in.. after all it has been done before




:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was a simple question.. If I was going on holiday I would want to know if they were talking about one coming in.. after all it has been done before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you would, and you would click on the topic to see what it was about. Pretty simple. There have been so many topics here that when I opened them, I was quite surprised by what the thread was about, the Topic Title was totally ambiguous. Simple putting your cursor on the topic to click on it, you can read the first sentence so my question was readable without even opening the thread. I found the "have the courtesy" comment totally uncalled for. It's pretty clear just what the intent was.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I doubt a nation-wide curfew will be reinstated now, it proved completely ineffective last year, it just served to disrupt travel times and working arrangements. There's nothing in the news about it and I can't see anything about it on twitter either.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I doubt a nation-wide curfew will be reinstated now, it proved completely ineffective last year, it just served to disrupt travel times and working arrangements. There's nothing in the news about it and I can't see anything about it on twitter either.


I know that's how us "rational" people saw it, but if things don't quiet down soon, I would not be surprised at all if they renew the Emergency Law and enact a curfew. Could be wrong, but I have not seen this new "government" doing anything that actually serves the best interest of Egyptian people or the country.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I know that's how us "rational" people saw it, but if things don't quiet down soon, I would not be surprised at all if they renew the Emergency Law and enact a curfew. Could be wrong, but I have not seen this new "government" doing anything that actually serves the best interest of Egyptian people or the country.


Emergency Law is still in place in cases of "thuggery and terrorism", whatever that means, so they don't need to renew it. And the government has not changed since before the elections, the cabinet was appointed by Ostaz Tantawi and they are still there. The new parliament has no real power whatsoever.

Again, anything is possible!


----------

